# Nav Screen Gauges (Chromecast)



## tasi (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been wanting to use the navigation screen for GTR like gauges for a while, I've seen some projects try to use gauges using a carputer and even a Raspberry Pi, which looked really promising.

I have Nexus 5 Android phone and use several apps with a bluetooth ODB adaptor.

But first I started by using a console phone mount from proclip, and a wedge to get the right angle.

I've been using the Nexus wireless Qi charger at home and it has magnets so I can just drop the phone on it and it holds very firmly and charges it.

I decide to use this in the car, I love dropping the phone down and having it charging and being able to access the screen easily. I love the look too, not some bulky phone holder. I LOVE wireless charging, it's one of the main reasons I love the Nexus.





































I had a reverse camera installed a while ago by SonicMS, they used a system similar to the one sold by Alekshop:
http://alekshop.com/products/multimedia_interface_kit_with_rear_camera_for_2009_bmws










This interface has aux inputs that weren't wired by SonicMS so I opened it up and used a spare set of RCA cables and ran them into my glove box.

I purchased a RCA to HDMI converter from Amazon, and my initial plan was to get a MHL to HDMI adaptor for the phone and a iPad to HDMI adaptor for my iPad.

But THEN... I thought, it would be so awesome to keep everything wireless, and hook up a Chromecast, so that's what I did



















I setup the Tasker app from the Google Play store to do a bunch of things when it connects to the bluetooth in my M3 (tasker is another reason I love the Nexus, can't do this stuff with apple devices).

First Tasker starts the Internet sharing hotspot, and I used a plugin called Autocast to automatically cast my screen to the Chromecast, then does a bunch of other things (sets screen to not turn off, brightness all the way up, launch google maps, etc.).

The Chromecast automatically connects to the Nexus hotspot once it becomes available.

So now all I do is drop the phone on my wireless charger, and everything connects automatically, the only extra step I have to do is hold down the Menu button in my car to switch to the aux input.

Now I can easily watch Netflix, or Hulu or any app from my phone on the Nav screen, it's so awesome! It's not the best resolution, but for me it's fine.

Here are a few pics with a the Torque app:


----------



## cbusbimmer (Sep 4, 2014)

Great job! I am a first time bmw owner, but in my simple mind, why aren't more people trying this? This seems to be a fantastic way to get whatever apps, content, etc, one could want onto the factory screen. 

Usually I'm not a "first mover" so I just find it odd that I'm not seeing a plethora of these setups out there. 

Thanks! 
Joe 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tasi (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Joe, appreciate the feedback.

Tariq.


----------



## cbusbimmer (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey tasi, question for you : I have a Galaxy note 3, chromecast, Tasker, and Verizon as my cell phone provider (I believe I would have to add tethering and bump up to an unlimited data option). Would you recommend doing what you did or should I wait for other alternatives? 

Thanks, 
Joe 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Flinbmx (Jun 18, 2014)

Would this Chromecast setup work on an F30 NBT nav screen? Where does the Chromecast connect to? In other words, where do the RCA inputs connect to?


----------



## julioengineer (Jan 14, 2015)

Flinbmx said:


> Would this Chromecast setup work on an F30 NBT nav screen? Where does the Chromecast connect to? In other words, where do the RCA inputs connect to?


Interested also. I've been wanting to do something like that.


----------



## JGard (Feb 23, 2015)

I very much would like to do this or something quite similar. My current hesitation is that in my X5 w/o Nav, I have a smaller (6.5") screen than you do, so I feel like the display may not be quite up to snuff for this type of activity

edit: also, which app are you using to run this here?


----------

